# Signaturstartzeichen



## k3ks (14. August 2007)

Hallo :>

ich bin für ne andere Signaturbegrenzung die "-" sehen so doof aus...

#
Tschuldige, ich bitte den Thread ins Wünsche-Forum zu verschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nicht aufgepasst)
#

aso mit der Begrenzung mein ich das hier:

v
v
v


----------



## ZAM (15. August 2007)

Wie wäre es mit einer durchgehenden Linie?


----------



## k3ks (15. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer durchgehenden Linie?




Hmmm...

jo ZAM falls du das kannst (was ich eigentlich weiß) fügs mal der Umfrage bittö mit an : )


----------



## Jácks (19. August 2007)

ich wäre für durchgehnde Linien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Jacks


----------



## Whopper1403 (19. August 2007)

Hab fürs zweite Abgestimmt, hab zwar keine Sig, aber das zweite sieht einfach mehr nach Oldschool aus.
Erinnert mich an Newsgroups etc ^^


----------



## WOW2k6 (20. August 2007)

Ganz eine durchgehende Linie!


----------



## Scorpio (20. August 2007)

Ja ebenfalls durchgehende Linie. Grenzt die Signatur schön vom Rest ab.


----------



## Ellesar1 (21. August 2007)

bin für __________________________


----------



## WOW2k6 (21. August 2007)

Ähm...wie lang soll das noch gehen?


----------



## k3ks (21. August 2007)

WOW2k6 schrieb:


> Ähm...wie lang soll das noch gehen?



Bis ende des Monats


----------



## ZAM (22. August 2007)

Wahl 1 und 2 sind mir momentan n bisschen zu "gleichwertig", als das es momentan eine Änderung geben würde.


----------



## ThomasO (22. August 2007)

Wie die begrenzung zur Signatur ausschauen ist mir schnuppe. Interessanter wäre ein Begrenzung der Signaturgrösse und -menge.
Vor lauter Grafik sieht mal manchmal den Text nicht.


----------



## k3ks (22. August 2007)

ThomasO schrieb:


> Wie die begrenzung zur Signatur ausschauen ist mir schnuppe. Interessanter wäre ein Begrenzung der Signaturgrösse und -menge.
> Vor lauter Grafik sieht mal manchmal den Text nicht.



Wie zum beispiel bei meiner neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



#
hab sie jetzt doch bischen kleiner gemacht
#


----------



## Amarillo (23. August 2007)

ADS halt! Ist wie bei Hunden die kleinsten kläffe am lautesten!


----------



## ThomasO (23. August 2007)

Witzig ?


----------

